# QLD - Freshwater Fish ID?



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Need help members,

Caught three of these from Claire's Uncles property in Guanaba ( 25 minutes from Gold Coast ) before the GC ABT round, he bought 99 of them from a fish farm that was closing down 2 1/2 years ago all mixed sizes. He has a small dam on his property and he mentioned he had 'Pearl Perch' in it, which I pointed out was a Saltwater breed. I tend to agree it is some sort of Perch but cant find anything to help ID it. They put up a huge fight and as they had never seen a lure before one of them decided to take one home with him, he can have it till next time ( Water was full of Cane Toad Tadpoles! ).

Any ideas or opinions guys? ( Look at the scoffed lure! )


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver perch I reckon if bought from a fish farm, very dark specimen though. Looks quite like a barcoo grunter though.


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Whatever is was..it was hungry !!!! Sure as hell nailed that lure :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc6+yGUAABzfgAAQQIX+EBCgGAq/997gIACVRFMQ2k0aaaAaANNBoUbSaUNGQMjyj1HqGm1P0pyewm2SX11UnXQ0BaEjRSrj5r1H7zj0i6IiwSo4AEBVYNYwxuikCkQgsO62oSRd8Zjne6kI1CxyGSg8w8KxSaLx22peaBWFEmZHB+CtXPOEEtrPGzg+ZQNSvEm4AM2pJ7pRhQigrSp/F3JFOFCQzr7IZQ==


----------



## revcactus (May 6, 2008)

I reckon its a barcoo grunter going by the spots!!!
Certainly made a meal of the lure.

Cheers

Michael (revcactus)


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Spiked eh ?? Finger is bleeding in second photo. Curious,no ID though.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

definitely barcoo grunter

i recently dropped in to glassy's fishing world (pay to fish stocked ponds south of brissie) and saw the same fish which were new to me then as well

pete


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks like a barcoo grunter by the colouring and mouth, but it is a bit short in the body like a sleepy cod, maybe the angle of the photo.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Barcoo grunter / Jade perch crossed with a Sooty grunter.
Eye colour is pure sooty as is the stripe above the mouth, spots are not. All the pics I found of barcoo grunter has silver eyes and no mouth stripe.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

its definitely highly toxic, so whatever you do don't touch it.... :shock:

ugly little bugger isn't he?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Looks like an elongated sooty hey. And what about the lure engulfment! :shock:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

My vote is for Barcoo Grunter.

Looks near identical to the sketch taken from here -> http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/1941.html


----------

